
Ron Conway - jmonegro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Conway
======
csallen
His CrunchBase page (<http://www.crunchbase.com/person/ron-conway>) has a more
comprehensive list of his investments.

------
varenc
If you don't know who he is, you should.

